Ask HN: Where are the articles or discussions about net neutrality on HN? - mjfern
======
greenyoda
There have been many articles on net neutrality in the last couple of days,
some with significant discussion:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=neutrality&sort=byDate&dateRan...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=neutrality&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

~~~
muzani
I was going to say there's at least two a day, but that's severely
understating it.

------
jasmeetsingh
For those of you who aren't concerned about Save Net Neutrality, This is what
paying for internet in Portugal looks like, and they don't have it. We need to
stop the government from killing net neutrality.

------
quickthrower2
[http://www.letmegooglethat.com/?q=Net+neutrality+site%3Anews...](http://www.letmegooglethat.com/?q=Net+neutrality+site%3Anews.ycombinator.com)

